# Purple Haze



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Recent Build RS1267


----------



## Friedeel (Jun 12, 2006)

That looks awesome but don't let them pretty wraps get too close to a trout, it may bite off your guide.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice Walt. Did you use Testor's for the marbling or something else (TAP, Diamondite?)


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

sick! I have heard lots of good stuff about you, gonna have to give you a holler once money is good again.


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

thats awesome. your doin some nice work.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Very nice Walt !


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Rockstar said:


> sick! I have heard lots of good stuff about you, gonna have to give you a holler once money is good again.


I have had 2 rods built or re-done by Walt and he is a pleasure to work with!

Deffinietly worth the time and $$$.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Nice job Walt thats a nice piece


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

That is really cool lookin.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Every time I see the title to this thread I think of Abita beer. :beer: Yummm...purple haze.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Thanks a lot guys!!

Terry, I still like the testors because of all the available colors; but I plan to try the Diamondite to see how it works for me. With the Testors I just let it sit for a long time and pour off the clear stuff, then use the thick pigments left in the bottom of the bottle. So far I haven't had any problems with it.


----------



## Slammer (Nov 8, 2005)

Whatever it is,that girl put a spell on me !!


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

Very, Very nice!

Help me figure the steps...

lay down metalic thread? (guides etc..)
marble that
add trim bands
finish coat

????? Am I close?

btw.. I built that same rod for myself. Love it!


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Puppy Mullet said:


> Very, Very nice!
> 
> Help me figure the steps...
> 
> ...


You've got it figured out, for this rod I used purple ncp for the underwrap and guide wraps. The metallic effect was from a metallic pigment I added to one of the shades in the marble.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I've been experimenting with the Diamondite stuff. It works quite well, and not very much pigment is needed. I saw somewhere that they had a metallic kit available as well, but have yet to see it for sale anywhere. Then again I haven't looked in a while. 

Anyway, the stuff ain't bad, but my marbling skills suck. :redface: I think I need to let the epoxy set up a bit more before trying because it's running together a bit.


----------



## Jackman1950 (Sep 28, 2008)

Purple Haze will be on OBX this time next week. It truely is a beautiful rod and I can't say enough about Walt's skill as a rod builder. He's also one heck of a nice guy!


----------

